# Rally Trial this weekend!



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Casey and I are off to Kingston, Ontario for a rally trial on Sunday. It is an outdoor trial at a campground. We need two more legs for our RA. If we can stay focused (both of us--I lost us 10 pts last trial by misreading the easiest sign on the course beside the start!) We will see if my Mighty Casey will focus better than our last outdoor trial in Aug. 08. :uhoh:


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Good luck and have a great time!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Good Luck and have fun!!!

Don't feel bad about misreading a sign. At the last trial we were at an acquaintance had completed the run and was standing in front of the finish sign totally perplexed as to what to do. Those of us ringside wanted to say something but couldn't. Finally the judge said "just go" and they finished. This was an excellent b team too.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Have a great weekend with your Casey-dog!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Have fun with Casey, hope to have a good report


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Good luck! Let us know how it all goes!! =]


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Well, it wasn't always pretty, but we did it! Our first score was 87. Casey did just fine, but I lost 10pts by doing a sign backward (dyslexic!!) Our afternoon run must have been fun to watch. Casey was way distracted by everything, beginning with the treats at the offset figure 8. We redid 3 stations and he ended strong with an awesome moving drop (judge said it was one of the best she's ever seen). Despite my misgivings, we ended up with an 84 and our title. Whoo, hoo!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Way to go congrats on your new title..


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Congrats!!! All things considered, it sounds like you did just fine! Any pictures?? =]


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats on the new title!! Those are very nice scores too.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yay! Sounds like a good weekend and congratulations on the new title!!!


----------

